# Piccino water filter



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

I am being driven quite mad trying to fit my water filter into my water tank. I've tried just about everything but the filter just ends up floating. I live in a soft water area and currently use a brita filter with tap water. Is this enough?


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that L1 Rolo? . Call me on FaceTime now and we'll sort it.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry I dont know what L1 is


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Any chance you need an adaptor and aren't using one? The Cherub line uses adaptors these days. Let us know if you sorted this out. GL.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're in a soft water area (never need to descale the kettle), you don't need a softener cartridge.

The Brita + tap water is more than enough.

Just run a descale once a year.....


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

How do you descale a Piccino? Is there a guide anywhere? It is difficult as there is no easy way to empty the steam boiler.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Fracino should have instructions their website....


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Fracino advise sending back to base - expensive!


----------



## mpmcgowan (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm considering a Piccino as upgrade from the Silvia I have at the moment - this back-to-base descaling is making me nervous though. I use filtered water in my Silvia & still feel as though I need to de-scale fairly regularly. Do people have problems with lime-scale build up?


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

I used the Fracino filters to reduce the hardness of my water, however salts do build up in the steam boiler and a change of water / descale is needed eventually. I descaled after 2-3 years. It is possible to empty the steam boiler but you do need to remove the cover and disconnect tubing at the base of the boiler. I bought some replacement tubing from Fracino and used this to empty the boiler, tipping the machine slightly to get as much of the descaling solution out as possible. Took a few rinses to get rid of the bits and citric taste from the rinses, again emptying using the same method. A bit tedious and time consuming but it can be done.

The Piccino is a step up from a Silvia as the temperature is more stable but the biggest difference is that you are able to steam without waiting.


----------

